# 110 TLB "Fuel Shutoff Solenoid Timer Module" getting fried



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tractor won't turn over. A lot of clicking going on and smoke came from the "Fuel shutoff Solenoid Timer Module" located in the fuse area. Replaced it with another one and fried that one too. Something is shorted out. Verified that all relays have the correct resistance. No fuses are blown. Starter sounds like it wants to engage but doesn't. Any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would start with the battery and verify that it is in good shape. Check each cell with a hydrometer and for proper voltage as well as a load test. Next, I would follow the cables back from the battery to the rest of the system and look for a pinched wire or similar problem.


----------



## 22814 (Nov 25, 2006)

Traced the wires and didn't find any problems there. Pulled the fuse compartment apart to make sure those wires were OK and didn't find anything. The battery was giving 11 volts and the manual says from 10.5-12 volts should be good. I guess since it didn't have a load on it you wouldn't be able to tell. I removed the starter and could get the bendix to come out but it wouldn't spin the motor. I took the starter and battery in for testing and you were correct about the battery. Replaced the battery and the tractor started fine. Thanks for your help. 

Still not sure why it smoked the fuel shut off selonid. Will low voltage cause those kind of problems?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The battery cell plates can warp and cause an electrical short in that cell which can effect the other cells even though the battery still indicates allowable voltage. The polarity of the battery can even reverse. This can wreak havoc with the electrical system in your tractor, especially this electronic wizards Deere is producing now. 

Very welcome. Glad you were able to find the problem quickly and on the cheap. At least relatively speaking cheap.


----------



## tyhunt (Jan 26, 2015)

battery on JD 110tlb was low since light switch got bumped on for a few days. Tried to jump start the battery in the dark ...bad move I had the leads reversed. Smoke came from starter and fuse box area. Replaced battery with another battery and it smoked and started .. ran 3 sec and died. sounds like same problem Thanks for the heads up what to look for


----------



## tyhunt (Jan 26, 2015)

timer module costs? How did you find the fuel shut off solenoid timer module in the fuse area to be bad


----------



## Lar Air (May 24, 2020)

I just purchased a jd 110 and the fuel solenoid won’t pull in. If I push it in with the key on it stays and I can reinstall the solenoid and run the tractor but if I shut key off it’s off until I remove it again. I installed new solenoid and am wondering if I need a new timer module but the guy I bought it from said it wouldn’t start without the battery fully charged. It turns over great and I’m getting 11.6 volts from black to white for 10 seconds and then nothing. Any help I would be grateful. Sorry to jump on your thread.


----------

